# Detailingworld™ Review – Gyeon CanCoat



## Hereisphilly

*Detailingworld™ Review - Gyeon CanCoat*
*Introduction*
Many thanks for Clean and Shiny for sending CanCoat out for review

Gyeon have released a number of improved coatings in the last few months, and CanCoat is their entry level SiO2 based paint protectant that should give alot of the performance without any of the difficult application issues. A
s a non-ceramic user I was very intrerested to see how this product compares to the more traditional wax products I am used to using










For more information on Gyeon's range, they have a very flashy website that outlines all their products and ranges, as well as a forum section here on DW

http://gyeonquartz.com/

*The Product*
CanCoat came suppied in a very smart looking hard plastic case with a load to graphics printed on the outside, inkeeping with the rest of their branding

V1 of the product was supplied in aerosol form and there were reported issues of the nozzle blocking after a few uses.

V2 has definitely corrected this as Gyeon supply the product in a metal tin and include 3 pump style triggers, so these can be replaces as well as flushed out. A tight weave white microfiber cloth is also in the box










*The Manufacturer says:*
_Gyeon Q² CanCoat 200ml features all the benefits of a spray-on-wipe-off quartz coating without the need for an aerosol. This is a perfect, year-round coating for vehicle paintwork and wheels.
Simply spray onto the included microfibre and wipe until you achieve full gloss. That's how easy it is to apply Q² CanCoat! This product provides an outstanding and durable SiO2 based coating that's easy to apply and durable at the same time.

DURABLE:
Q² CanCoat applied to your vehicle's paint provides you with a protective layer against UV-rays, strong chemicals, bird droppings or road salt, and also prevents the paint's oxidation. Q² CanCoat will retain most of its hydrophobic and self-cleaning abilities up to 6 months/~ 9,000 Miles.

EXTREMELY HYDROPHOBIC:
Q² CanCoat is probably the strongest hydrophobic coating within this user-friendly form factor, keeping in mind that Q² Prime has set the level very high; this is an achievement worth mentioning. Water beading, self-cleaning ability with fantastic chemical resistance._

*The Method*
After following all the various steps for washing the car, i then performed an abrasive cleanse followed by a wipe down with panel wipe, to ensure there were no polishing oils or anything remaining on the paint that would interfere withe bonding process

I elected to change the method of application slightly from the box instructions by using an MF applicator and then removing with the included cloth. This allowed me to be more precise in where I was laying down the product, and separated out the removal process from the application










The application process was very easy, a couple of spritzes on the app and then wiping across the panel surface in neat controlled motions. 2 spritzes per panel (dividing the bonnet and roof into 2-3 sections) worked well, with the applicator very slick underhand

My white car made it almost impossible to take photos of a very thin clear layer sitting on the paint, but I managed to snap a picture on the headlight glass










After applying each panel / section, I immediately removed, and this is where things got more difficult

Removal felt very sticky underhand, and the cloth wanted to grip to the paint. This meant I had to have a tight grip of the cloth and press on harder than I was expecting to allow the bite of the cloth overcome the stickiness of the coating










Checking the areas that had been buffed off didn't show any smears or streaks so the product was removing fine, it was just quite difficult to do so

Again very difficult to show but it was most apparent on the headlight glass and bonnet


















Working round the car section by section progress was slow, in part due to me wanting to ensure even coverage, but also removal being harder. This was however no way as difficult as using proper ceramic as you could load up the applicator easily and it spread for ages

It was quite difficult to see if any gloss was added, again due to me having a white car, but there was definitely a nice crisp look to the paint, with plenty of sharp reflections, with the paint feeling incredibly slick to the touch










After timing the application with the weather, it was 3 days until we had some rain, and it was definitely worth the wait!

The beading is quite possibly some of the best I have personally seen on my cars, with the beads being incredibly tall, small and very defined.

The sheeting performance was mega and water hardly stayed around long when driving around. I did a trip in the rain and was expecting the usually dirty water up the side and rear of the car, but was pleasantly surprised to see that the car had escaped virtually unscathed. Minimal dust attraction too which was a very nice perk!









































































*Price*
Gyeon do not do any direct to retail sales in the UK, but work through various distributors.
As of writing, you can buy CanCoat from Clean & Shiny for £28.95

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/gyeon-q2-cancoat-200ml?variant=33709776135

*Would I use it again?*
Absolutely, 100% yes
Top drawer water behaviour that can seemingly compete with professionally applied ceramics and their hydrophobic top coats for alot less effort and money

*Conclusion*
I was quietly confident going into this review as I had seen very good things about Cancoat and I was not disappointed in the slightest

Removal difficulties aside (which can be overcome), the water behaviour and level of repellancy is off the charts, quite possibly the best beading I have gotten from my car yet!

£28.95 may seem expensive but don't forget you can get multiple applications from this one can. I probably used one tenth of the total product, if not even less, and if the 6 months durability is to be believed, that's alot of protection for not a huge outlay

The fact that it can be applied by anyone with a basic level of detailing knowledge and doesn't need an environmentally controlled premises to do it just the icing on the cake

Cut price ceramic offering that doesn't give you cut price performance, whats not to love?

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

